# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Citate te shkrimtareve te medhenj ne vite

## Simpatikja

Si tip i apasionuar pas shprehjeve te bukura te shkrimtareve te medhenj, hapa kete teme.Kushdo i interesuar pas kesaj teme eshte i mirepritur.........!

----------


## kolombi

Meqe brenga eshte burimi i gezimit mos vajto
E cla pas vec shkaterrimit ,Tamerlani ku kaloi.

----------


## Veshtrusja

_"I do not feel obliged to believe that the same God who has endowed us with sense, reason, and intellect has intended us to forgo their use." 
- Galileo Galilei_ 

"Nuk ndihem i detyruar te besoj se i njejti Zot qe na ka dhuruar me sensin, arsyen, dhe intelektin ka patur qellimin qe ne mos ti vem ato pune."

----------


## Veshtrusja

_"A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on." 
- Sir Winston Churchill (1874-1965)_ 

"Nje genjeshter udheton gjysmen e botes perpara se sa e verteta te kete shansin te veshi pantallonat."

----------


## Veshtrusja

_"Each problem that I solved became a rule which served afterwards to solve other problems." 
- Rene Descartes  "Discours de la Methode"_ 

"Cdo problem qe kam zgjedhur eshte bere ligj i cili ka sherbyer me pas qe te zgjedhe probleme te tjera."

----------


## Veshtrusja

_"We have art to save ourselves from the truth." 
- Friedrich Nietzsche_ 

"Kemi artin te na shpetoj nga e verteta."

----------


## Veshtrusja

_"Talent does what it can; genius does what it must." 
- Edward George Bulwer-Lytton_ 

"Talenti ben cfare mundet, gjeniu ben cfare duhet."

----------


## Leila

Kerkove shkrimtare, por ky eshte filozof Grek, Protagoras (jo Pythagoras!)... pra, me fal.

"Man is the measure of all things."
*Njeriu eshte metri mates i te gjitha gjerave.*

D.m.th. e verteta varet nga pikepamja e njeriut.

----------


## Simpatikja

Vuajtje me te madhe s'ka kur kohen e lumtur ne mjerim kujton !

----------


## Simpatikja

BUKURIA ,eshte ne gjendje te frenoje dhe zemerimin me te madh.......!

----------


## Simpatikja

JETA eshte bere prej shkallesh,kush eshte dinak merr ashensorin.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

"The heart of a fool is in his mouth, but the mouth of a wise man is in his heart."

*Benjamin Franklin*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

" Perhaps the greatest social service that can be rendered by any body to the country and the mankind is to bring up a family " .

*George Bernard Show*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*"To see things in the seed, that is genius ".*

*Lao- Tzu*

----------


## Veshtrusja

_A man may learn wisdom even from a foe.
Aristophanes_

Njeriu mund te mesoj (fitoj) dituri edhe nga nje armik.

_A man's homeland is wherever he prospers.
Aristophanes_

Atdheu i njeriut eshte ku do qe ai ka mireqenie.

----------


## Veshtrusja

_I hear and I forget. I see and I remember. I do and I understand.
Confucius_

Degjoj dhe harroj. Shikoj dhe kujtoj. Veproj dhe kuptoj.

----------


## Veshtrusja

_There is always some madness in love. But there is also always some reason in madness.
Friedrich Nietzsche_

Gjithmone ka ca cmenduri ne dashuri. Por ne cdo rast gjithashtu ka ca arsye ne cmenduri.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Get all the fools on your side and you can be elected to anything.*_
Frank Dane_

Bej te tere budallenjt per vete (ne krahun tend) dhe mund te zgjidhesh per cdo gje.

_Ninety percent of the politicians give the other ten percent a bad reputation.
Henry Kissinger_ 

Nëntëdhjetë perqind te politikaneve i japin dhjetë perqindjes tjeter emer te keq.

----------


## Simpatikja

Ne jete njeriu duhet te kete : NDJENJA dhe PARIME.

----------


## Simpatikja

Te gabosh eshte njerezore, te ngulmosh ne gabime eshte marrezi.

(Ciceroni)

----------

